# Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?



## Gamer090 (29. Februar 2020)

*Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

Hi zusammen

Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren habe ich eine Powerbank geschenkt bekommen, die wurde auf der Webseite des Händlers am besten von allen Bewertet. Vor ein paar Tagen bemerkte ich dass das Gehäuse offen war an einer Seite. Der Akku innendrin ist aber noch in Ordnung auf den ersten Blick. Kann ich die Powerbank trotzdem noch verwenden oder doch lieber entsorgen und neue kaufen? 

Finde das Modell nicht mehr auf der Händlerseite, Fotos kann ich später gerne nachreichen. 

Könnt ihr mir ansonsten andere Powerbanks empfehlen mit 10-20k mAh? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

EasyAcc Powerbank 20000mAh Quick Charge 3.0 kompakt: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Habe diese hier seid 2 Jahren im Einsatz ohne Probleme.

Ob du deiner Powerbank noch vertraust must du selbst entscheiden aber wen das Gehäuse an einer Seite offen war muss ja irgendwas gröberes damit passiert sein.


----------



## pedi (1. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

wenn der schaden nicht allzu gross ist, würde ich es mit isolierband versuchen.


----------



## dekay55 (1. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

Man solle sich fragen warum das Gehäuse offen ist. Vermutlich sind Pouch-Zellen verbaut die sich gebläht haben und das Gehäuse dadurch aufgesprengt haben. 

Powerbank Entsorgen beim Wertstoffhof, Akku ist Platt in dem Fall. Das hab ich sehr oft das ich E-Bike Akku´s zum Zellentausch bekomme und drinnen sind geblähte Pouch-Zellen.


AChja wenn so ne Pouch-zelle komplett aufreist gibts ne Tolle Stichflamme weil das Lithium mit Sauerstoff Reagiert und es ne schöne Exotherme Reaktion gibt, Das sind dann diese Videos die man sieht wo Rucksäcke in Flammen aufgehen durch die Powerbank.  In der Regel liegt das immer daran das ne Powerbank unsachgemäss behandelt wurde. Wie z.b Leichtsinnig mit Klebeband wieder zufrimmeln.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

Der Akku innendrin sieht eben ganz normal aus und ich habe es nicht unsachgemäss behanelt, liegt seit Monaten nur rum ohne angefasst zu werden  

Aber wenn entsorgen, gibt es Empfehlungen für eine "gute" Powerbank?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber wenn entsorgen, gibt es Empfehlungen für eine "gute" Powerbank?


Hiermit bin ich super zufrieden: Leistung satt: Reicht, um mein S6 vier mal komplett aufzuladen.
Intenso Powerbank S10000 schwarz ab €'*'12,14 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die nutze ich immer um stundenlang auf dem Fahrrad das Smartphone Navi nutzen zu können


----------



## dekay55 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Akku innendrin sieht eben ganz normal aus und ich habe es nicht unsachgemäss behanelt, liegt seit Monaten nur rum ohne angefasst zu werden
> 
> Aber wenn entsorgen, gibt es Empfehlungen für eine "gute" Powerbank?



Dann gibt es ja nur eine Möglichkeit, der Akku ist gebläht und hat das Gehäuse gesprengt, ich mein so wirklich siehst ja auch erst ob die Zelle okay aussieht wenn du sie komplett ausgebaut hast. 

Und wie gesagt es ist vollkommen normal bei Pouch-Zellen das die irgendwann anfangen zu blähen. Besonders dann wenn man die Teile vollgeladen in die Ecke legt für ne längere zeit. und die langsam aber sicher am ende ihres Lebenszyklus sind. 

Was Powerbanks angeht, ich kenn mich speziell damit jetzt nicht aus weil ich von den Dingern nix halte, sind halt einfach beschiss hoch 10. Ich Zweifel einfach aus guten Grund an das so ne Powerbank 10000mhA haben kann, das wäre ja ne Extrem hohe Energiedichte, kurz gesagt das sind Märchen. 

Bei ner Powerbank würde ich drauf achten das 18650er Li-Ion Zellen drinne sind,  da kommste mit 2 Zellen auf echte knapp 8000mAh wenn Sony Murata oder Samsung zellen benutzt werden. Und man kann die Zellen einfach tauschen wenn sie schrott sind. 

Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal ne 5€ Powerbank gekauft bei der ersichtlich war das 2 18650er drinn sitzten, die hab ich einfach getauscht gegen nen paar Samsung Zellen, das ding Lad ich mittlerweile alle viertel Jahre mal auf ( nutz ich meist fürn GPS Empfänger, ActionCam, und Backup für meine RC Fernsteuerung )



PS : Nen Lipo in ner Powerbank, Gefährlicher gehst eigentlich gar nicht. Das gehört meiner Meinung nach verboten.  Du solltest mal sehen wie Lipos im Modellbau gehandhabt werden. Abgesehen davon ist es kaum möglich das 2 Lipo Zellen in dieser Powerbank 10000mAh bringen können. Meine Stärksten Lipos mit neusten Zellen können grad mal 6500mAh und die sind bisschen größer und 10 mal so teuer. Und die Lagern in Feuerfesten Bag´s vor allem beim Laden.  Nicht ohne Grund, Lipos sind die gefährlichsten aller Akku Arten.


----------



## INU.ID (3. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte...

Aufgeblähter Akku = offenes Gehäuse = gefährlich.

Beispiel Handy-Akku:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Klick

Andere Beschädigung am Gehäuse und Akku nicht der Grund = sehr wahrscheinlich ungefährlich.

Und wenn defekt, bitte nicht im Hausmüll entsorgen!




Edit:

Mit "Bilder sagen mehr..." meinte ich übrigens, ich hätte gerne von der defekten Powerbank ein Bild gesehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Powerbankgehäuse Defekt, Noch sicher Nutzbar?*

Bilder kann ich nachreichen aber erst am Wochenende, bin im Urlaub. Habe mir eine neue geholt von Duracell mit 6750mAh Brutto. Wollte zwar mehr Saft haben aber die anderen waren zu teuer


----------

